# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  La sarna: El peor enemigo de la vicuña

## Bruno Cillóniz

Retos de la producción del camélido en el país.  _Experto afirma que esta enfermedad ha desplazado a la caza furtiva como el mayor peligro para su conservación. También la atacan el dislama hepático y la caspa. El año que viene después de 10 años- se realizará un censo para saber cuántas hay._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita   *Lima, 22 Septiembre (Agraria.pe)* La sarna es el peor enemigo de la vicuña, después de la caza furtiva, afirmó Marco Zúñiga Velando, medico veterinario, responsable del Proyecto Pro-vicuña, de la Dirección Regional Agraria de Ayacucho. La caza furtiva ya pasó y la situación sanitaria está campeando y produciendo muchas bajas. Es un avance muy silencioso, aseveró Zúñiga.  
Según el especialista, esta enfermedad ya ataca a las vicuñas en la Reserva Nacional de Pampa Galeras (Ayacucho) creada en 1964 con el objetivo de salvarlo de extinción. La enfermedad también se ha propagado a Huánuco Pampa y Ayacucho, donde afecta al 7% de la población de vicuñas. Es decir, unas 82,6 mil cabezas, de acuerdo con estadísticas oficiales que datan del año 2000.  
José Anccana Taipe, presidente de la recientemente creada Asociación Nacional de Conservacionistas de Vicuñas y Guanacos del Perú (ANVG Perú) conformada por unas 740 comunidades productoras-, matizó la información provista por Zúñiga, alegando que la sarna existe solo en algunas zonas del país. En la provincia de Lucanas se contagia rápido. Su tiempo de aparición puede ser de cinco años. Si no se hace un control podría barrer la zona, sostuvo.  
Zúñiga agregó que la vicuña también está amenazada por la enfermedad conocida como distoma hepático, causada por un parásito existente en cerdos; y por la caspa, cuya causa está en estudio. Esta última irrita la piel del animal, produciendo escamas de difícil remoción incluso en la fibra esquilada.     
Ante ello, el presidente de ANVG Perú demandó mayor coordinación con el Estado e investigación para prevenir las enfermedades. Queremos que exista un fondo exclusivo para esas necesidades, apuntó.  *Otros retos*  
Al mismo tiempo, Anccana expresó que es necesario promover la captura de vicuñas. Según Zúñiga, esta actividad -realizada de mayo a noviembre- es primordial para protegerlas de la caza furtiva. Los cazadores no matan vicuñas esquiladas, observó. 
Explicó que durante la captura, las comunidades aprovechan para esquilarlas. En ese sentido, apuntó que es necesario mantener la medida estándar de la fibra en 2,50 cm y evitar que se produzca fibra de un 1 cm de largo, como, según indicó, lo hacen algunas empresas. 
Finalmente, Anccana demandó un aumento del precio del kilo de fibra, que en los últimos años de la década pasada alcanzó los US$ 900. Actualmente, el kilo de fibra sucia de vicuña cuesta unos US$ 385; la que posee menos fibra gruesa y pelos blancos, US$ 450; y la fibra descerdada (con una pureza del 95%) US$ 650.   *Censo*  
La incertidumbre que plantea la antigüedad estadística podría terminar el año que viene, cuando -según anunció el Ministerio del Ambiente (MINAM)- se realizará un censo nacional de camélidos.  
José Anccana Taipe, presidente de ANVG Perú, expresó su satisfacción con la ejecución del relevamiento. En su opinión, permitirá planificar la producción y comercialización de la fibra del animal.  
Agraria.pe entrevistó a Zúñiga y Anccana en el Foro Problemática del sector vicuñero, organizado por la Comisión Agraria en el Congreso de la República el pasado lunes 20.   *DATO*  
- Se cree que la causa de la caspa en los camélidos está relacionada con el cambio climático. Las vicuñas están preparadas para afrontarlo, porque son muy fuertes, agregó Zúñiga.Temas similares: Artículo: Algodoneros Atraviesan La Peor Crisis De Su Historia Artículo: Actividad forestal en la peor crisis de su historia Criadores de vicuña indefensos ante la ley El enemigo número uno de los campesinos (FAO) Clima para los negocios en América Latina cayó a su peor nivel en 18 años

----------

